# Wood wisdom needed



## fredito (Jan 10, 2015)

Alright guys, I am in need yet again of your wood wisdom.....Here is some wood that I was given. In the first picture is some mountain juniper that was used as fence posts. it's pretty dang dried out and will need to be stabilized. It has some worm holes in it as well...I have seen some of this stuff turned into bowls and they turned out nice and since I have 2 posts that are about 5 ft long and go from 2" to about 6-8" I thought the smaller part might make a nice call or two. My question is do you think stabilizing it will work or will it need to be cast as well? Also in the picture is some aspen that has spalted some. Its about 5 feet long and about 6"wide. It will have to be stablized as well, has anyone used any of these woods in call making before...I know they are soft but since I have an abundant supply right now I was wondering if it was worth it? In the second picture is some mountain aspen that I was given by the same person...it shows the figure some of this stuff has and worm holes. I do have some with light spalting as well. I have been using it to make pens and they have turned out pretty nice. This is another wood I am considering for call making due to the figure as I could get some call blanks if needed. What are your guys thoughts? I just don't want to make some calls, give them out or what not and have them fall apart or something...Thank you again for all of the help you guys have given me, even though my calls are not that great compared to the stuff you guys put on here, what I have done would not have been possible without you guys......now to go look at stabilizing stuff online


----------



## SENC (Jan 10, 2015)

Stabilizing will solve your softness concern, but the holes will need to be filled or worked around. Casting is a definite option.

Re: stabilizing, there are several here that offer their services... and I've had good luck with Mel @ Wood Dynamics, who does it commercially.


----------



## fredito (Jan 10, 2015)

The holes are about the size of a grain of rice. I don't know how far they go down and didn't want to hack the log apart. I figure I would have to cut down to get past the cracks. If there are holes, I don't know if CA and saw dust would cut it or not. Thanks for the lead with stabilzing


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2015)

You can use medium or thick CA for those... I can't see a need to cast something if they're only the size of a grain of rice (unless it's texas rice... since everything is bigger there). 

Definitely looks like it would benefit from stabilizing.


----------



## fredito (Jan 10, 2015)

Haha, no it's not Texas rice! Will stabilizing deal with the cracks or should I cut around them? It would save some wood


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 10, 2015)

I would try to cut around them.


----------



## fredito (Jan 10, 2015)

Good deal, I will cut in a little deeper and see how it looks. Like I said, I've seen bowls from these and they pop


----------

